# Scrape on Foot Turning Yellow



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

My 14 year old cockatiel Frank got a scrape on the front toe on his left foot last week. I'm still not exactly sure how he did it. I think he must have scraped it climbing around on his cage. It wasn't an actual cut, but more like a scrape. like if you or I scraped our knee. It got really red when it first happened, but didn't actually bleed. 

I was putting Silvadene cream on it from the last time he injured his foot. But the cream was drawing his attention to it, and he started biting the foot, and I don't want him to open up the wound and make it start bleeding. So I stopped that and just figured I would let it heal on its own. 

A week has gone by and the area where the scape is has now turned a yellow color. I was wondering if this is a normal sign of healing, or is something wrong and I should to take him to the vet? 

He's not favoring the foot or anything like that, and has been eating and otherwise acting normal. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I would honestly take him to the vet to have it checked out. I've never experienced anything like this with my own birds so I can't offer any first hand advice, but it does sound a little concerning. It's so hard with birds because they generally won't show signs of being ill until it's too late, so if this is some kind of infection it would be best to get it seen to by a vet to avoid any possible issues


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it sorta brownish yellow? Like when we have a healing bruise? Is it possible that's what it is?


----------



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Is it sorta brownish yellow? Like when we have a healing bruise? Is it possible that's what it is?


Yeah, that's kind of what it looks like, more brownish yellow. I would take a picture and post it if I could, but the camera on my phone is broken, lol. I think I'm gonna call the vet tomorrow and run all of this by him, and see what he thinks. If he thinks I should bring him just to be safe, then I will.

It's just so weird, I've had him for 14 years, and knock on wood, he's never been sick, never any problems other than with his feet. It's always the feet.


----------



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone else have any insight on this? Is a yellow brownish color a normal sign of healing? I'm going to call the vet on Monday, but I'm trying to collect as much insight as I can in the meantime. Thanks!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure, it could mean an infection or it could mean it's on the mend. Your vet should be able to set you straight.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would get a vet check. Birds normally heal very fast--like within a day or two for scrapes--so the long healing time plus the coloring would concern me. It could be healing but it's impossible to say from the description of color change alone. I don't think it's worth the risk of waiting longer if it is infected.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*scrape on foot*

I agree; it may be a sign of healing, but for your own peace of mind (and the bird's health if it IS an infection) I would take him. I hope it is not an infection and the vet can put your mind at ease. Shaenne is right: birds and many other wild animals are so good at "masking" injury or illness that by the time they "look" sick, they are in really bad shape. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## DanNJ316 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks to everyone that replied to my post. Just wanted to give a quick update. I did end up taking Frank to the vet on Monday, and thankfully he got a clean bill of health. 

The doctor said the yellowing of the skin was kind of what ParrotletsRock said, a cockatiel version of a bruise that was healing. I did ask why it was taking so long to heal, he just said each bird is different, and that it also depends on how much skin got peeled off from the scrape. 

He told me to start putting the Silvadene cream on the foot again, which I did, and as I speak early on Thursday morning, most of the yellow color is gone and his foot is almost 100% back to the normal pink color. So we are looking good.

Thanks again for all the helpful advice!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaaay for good news! **does a happy happy dance**


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Very happy to hear all is well!!


----------

